# DIY Euro horn for 2009 - 2012 CCs



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been getting too many PMs about this so i decided to make this thread. I know there is similar DIY floating around internet but here is mine. This mod only applies to US market CCs from 2009 – 2012. 2013 models have this horn standard from factory.

This mod is not hard but time consuming as you need to remove few components.


Parts needed:

Siren 1K0 951 605C – last letter is just revision letter so it could be different

3 pin connector for horn - 1J0 973 703

3 pins for 3pin connector - 000 979 131

This guy sells complete package with horn connector and harness ( best price  ) :

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...SSAT-B6-TIGUAN-CC-SKODA/909381_729114628.html


1 x 6 pin connector for Convenience module 1K0-972-923 – I paid around $3.50 for this connector from my local dealer

1 x pin(or repair wire 000 979 018) for convenience module connector (above). 
1 x bracket that holds horn to body of car – 3C0951227A – This is fairly cheap part but you can also make bracket in your garage if you handy.

- 10mm nut socket and t20 bit

- Vagcom for coding


Procedure:
I don’t have too many pictures for this DIY but everything is self-explanatory. If you don’t know how to remove wheel, wheel well or run wires then you should not to this mod.

Outside of the car:
- Put car on jack stand and remove PASSENGER wheel. 
- Dismount upper wheel well trim by removing few T20 screws.


- Look up slightly to your left and you will notice US horn connected to the bracket.


- Disconnect connector from the horn
You will have to remove your US horn with bracket. Bracket is attached to body of car by two rivets. Use drill or something similar to drill them out. Bracket and horn will be free once both rivets are removed.

Use new bracket and install your Euro horn using existing holes.

Inside the Car:
You will need access to your convenience module which is located behind glove box. Removing glove box is easy just be careful not to scratch it. Fallow instructions from ElsaWeb below.


It is not necessary to unplug wiring. Wiring is long enough for you to lay glove box on floor. You will only need to unplug AC hose.


convenience Module:


Remove it by unscrewing two 10mm nuts. Be careful they are made of plastic


Flip it over and you will see plugs. My finger is pointing to opening for your new 6pin connector(pin6 wire)


You will need to separate module from bracket in order to plug in the connector. I dont have picture of this but you will see it. 


Wiring
At this point you should have everything open for wiring. That is, your wheel is off and US horn removed, glove box removed with access to convenience module. You will probably need to remove few more panels depending how you run your wires. Whole idea here is to run two wires from euro horn (outside) to inside (convenience module and fuse). The way you do it is completely up to you. I used rubber groomed located on firewall behind battery (remove battery to expose it). 

As you can see your US horn uses 2 wires but Euro horn needs 3 wires.
There are few options how to wire.
1. You can use both wires from old horn – but you will need to disconnect relay which is behind dash and real PITA do access. Therefore I don’t recommend this unless you enjoying ripping your dash apart 

2. You can use only one wire from old connector and that is ground (brown wire) – basically you won’t need to run new ground wire just tap into this one
3. Dont use US connector at all- I think this is best and easiest solution. After you disconnect connector from US horn just tape it really good so water does get there. Your new 3 pin connector from aliexpress will come with wires which will be used to hook up Euro horn.


Euro horn Wiring Diagram:

Euro Horn 3 pin connector:
Pin 1 – LIN cable going to convenience module inside cabin behind glove box - 6 pin connector/PIN 6
Pin 2 – Ground – there is nice ground point by water tank 
Pin 3 – Power going to fuse box inside cabin -> fuse #14 / 10Amp.
*Note on Pin 3: You don’t need to go inside cabin to access fuse 14. This is how it comes from factory on Euro CC’s. You can just run wire straight to +12V battery terminal. Just don’t forget to fuse it with 10Amp fuse for safety* 
US horn – THIS IS ONLY FOR YOUR INFO:
Pin 1- Ground
Pin 2 – Power going via relay behind cluster to fuse box inside cabin fuse #14/10Amp



Coding with VAGCOM
Once everything is done use your VAGCOM to activate it. Go to module 46 byte 16, check bit 4. Bits 5 and 6 are optional.


I have to find way how to deactivate US horn with vagcom. You will have error horn H12 not working or something like that. Dont worry it will not cause any issues


Final Result:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

very nice thanks man!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if you simply replaced the US horn with a cheap siren from an old car alarm... it would probably just beep for half a second as you lock or unlock the doors, right ?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> I wonder what would happen if you simply replaced the US horn with a cheap siren from an old car alarm... it would probably just beep for half a second as you lock or unlock the doors, right ?


You are correct. You can simply buy 12V horn from ebay and use postive and negative wire from US horn.

But my name is OEMplusCC so i have to go with OEM stuff :laugh:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm gonna try that first. Don't like the wimpy horn they put on it.. but don't like the even wimpier oem siren you installed either. LOL


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BETTER DEAL ON HORN:

Horn, Bracket and Wiring

http://www.buychina.com/items/the-i...alarm-system-speaker-package-spot-vuxrrssmnkh


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> BETTER DEAL ON HORN:
> 
> Horn, Bracket and Wiring
> 
> http://www.buychina.com/items/the-i...alarm-system-speaker-package-spot-vuxrrssmnkh


How loud does this really get?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I decided to try out different siren. This is very cheap mod so why not ($13). I replaced US "honk" siren with DEI 514LN chirp siren. This siren has louder chirp then Euro horn.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. Now you just made up my mind!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is another experiment with alarm siren. This time i used BMW alarm siren. Part number 82111469447


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

How does it sound??


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> How does it sound??


Never mind.. didnt see the video on my phone.. lol


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

What about the newer OEM Audi Chirp alarm horn. Could that be fitted here?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> What about the newer OEM Audi Chirp alarm horn. Could that be fitted here?


I think yes. I believe it same procedure as EURO Horn but you connect Audi horn (3 wires) instead VW

BTW guys with 2013+ CC already have 3 wires so they will just replace siren.

Do you have picture of Audi horn? Also you would need to confirm pin assignment on audi


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think yes. I believe it same procedure as EURO Horn but you connect Audi horn (3 wires) instead VW
> 
> BTW guys with 2013+ CC already have 3 wires so they will just replace siren.
> 
> Do you have picture of Audi horn? Also you would need to confirm pin assignment on audi


No I don't, albeit, I have access to wirinig diagrams of both the CC and the Audi. I have a 2010 VR6 4Motion so the main bus is different from the 2011+ as they replaced it with a more updated version. I was hoping to find a part #.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

So i guess not. I only have access to VW diagrams. Thanks for checking. 
I am pretty happy with my bmw siren. Gives it that nice euro feel. I think i will make new video. One above doesn't make it justice 😊. Plus installation is peace of cake

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> So i guess not. I only have access to VW diagrams. Thanks for checking.
> I am pretty happy with my bmw siren. Gives it that nice euro feel. I think i will make new video. One above doesn't make it justice 😊. Plus installation is peace of cake
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Can you post a video soon so we could hear what it sounds like? I'm thinking of doing this mod soon. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> So i guess not. I only have access to VW diagrams. Thanks for checking.
> I am pretty happy with my bmw siren. Gives it that nice euro feel. I think i will make new video. One above doesn't make it justice . Plus installation is peace of cake
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I like this BMW siren. do you have a brief DIY?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DaBz1981 said:


> I like this BMW siren. do you have a brief DIY?


Lol, yes brief:

unplug US siren 
Tap BMW siren
Done 

More details:
1. Basically, remove passenger wheel and gain access to US horn (just follow DIY above)
2. Remove original horn and cut wires before connector (this way you can reuse it)
3. BMW siren has two cables just like your original (positive and negative)
4. Solder bmw siren wires with wires you just cut off 
Just for reference VW wires BROWN-Ground, RED/Yellow Positive
BMW siren BLACK-Ground, BLUE-Positive
5. Test it you are done now
6. Put everything back in reverse order


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Please Enlighten Me.*

What is so special about the wimpy Euro chirp?

Inquisitive minds want to know.  Seriously.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> What is so special about the wimpy Euro chirp?
> 
> Inquisitive minds want to know.  Seriously.


I like to have acustical confirmation that my vehicle locked but i really didnt like 09-12 "honk" . It sounded very cheap, now its more sopsiticated. Thats all


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Lol, yes brief:
> 
> unplug US siren
> Tap BMW siren
> ...


:beer: thanks man


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I like to have acustical confirmation that my vehicle locked but i really didnt like 09-12 "honk" . It sounded very cheap, now its more sopsiticated. Thats all


Okay, I can certainly agree with you on that. My 09 CC sounded like a Roadrunner or a toy car "Beep". Not good. However, I wish the Chirp from my 13 CC was just a bit louder. Not much, just a little. Too bad the 2013 CC, OEM siren does not have a duration adjustment.

My 09 Eos also had the "Roadrunner" confirmation but after installing a Smarttop, it is considerably different. 

The duration can be adjusted which makes it more subtle yet loud enough to be heard in a busy mall parking lot. Using the Smarttop, I can adjust it for a normal honk, all the way down to a barely perceptible chirp and everything inbetween. Again, using the duration setting.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> So i guess not. I only have access to VW diagrams. Thanks for checking.
> I am pretty happy with my bmw siren. Gives it that nice euro feel. I think i will make new video. One above doesn't make it justice . Plus installation is peace of cake
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I have access to the wiring diagrams for VW and Audi... I'm just not sure which vehicle the Audi Alarm I'm talking about came on. There was a commercial on TV with it, but I don't remember. a 2013 or 2014 vehicle for sure. If I could at least figure out what vehicle we're talking about, I could find the part # and the wiring diagram.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I have access to the wiring diagrams for VW and Audi... I'm just not sure which vehicle the Audi Alarm I'm talking about came on. There was a commercial on TV with it, but I don't remember. a 2013 or 2014 vehicle for sure. If I could at least figure out what vehicle we're talking about, I could find the part # and the wiring diagram.


Are you using Elsa for diagrams? Thats what i am using but i only have VW manuals.Anyway vw horn has three wires:
1. 12V via fuse
2. LIN Bus going to convenience module ( basically this cable controls everything)
3. Ground

If Audi horn has same setup then it could be possible. Also VW/Audi share lot of systems and setups.
Please compare VW siren vs Audi diagram and let us know.
This might be interesting


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Are you using Elsa for diagrams? Thats what i am using but i only have VW manuals.Anyway vw horn has three wires:
> 1. 12V via fuse
> 2. LIN Bus going to convenience module ( basically this cable controls everything)
> 3. Ground
> ...


FYI, so I'm working on updating to latest VW and AUDI dvds for ELSA. In the meantime, looked up the part #s in ETKA for a 2012 Audi A4 (which is the commercial they show on TV with all the chirps)

Anyways, by looking at this... the Audi Part #s are as follows:

Electronic Siren - *1K0 951 605 C*
Connector Housing - 3 pin Black - *3D0 973 703*
Repair Wire - *000 979 019 E*

Will post ELSA Diagram as soon as I have it updated.... but how much you want to bet this is the same pin connection?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FYI, so I'm working on updating to latest VW and AUDI dvds for ELSA. In the meantime, looked up the part #s in ETKA for a 2012 Audi A4 (which is the commercial they show on TV with all the chirps)
> 
> Anyways, by looking at this... the Audi Part #s are as follows:
> 
> ...


*EDIT: Just realized that the Part #s for the Audi A4 horn and the Euro Horn are IDENTICAL! How about that!*


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

What if you remove the relay for the old horn? Will the make the US Horn issue go away? Have you tried that?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FYI, so I'm working on updating to latest VW and AUDI dvds for ELSA. In the meantime, looked up the part #s in ETKA for a 2012 Audi A4 (which is the commercial they show on TV with all the chirps)
> 
> Anyways, by looking at this... the Audi Part #s are as follows:
> 
> ...


Awesome, this even further confirms that audi horn will work. All you need to do is to get Audi 1K0 951 605 C siren instead VW siren
Cant wait for you to double-check Audi 3pin connector assignement. I am 90% sure it will be same as VW 
VW 3 Pin connector:
Pin 1 – LIN cable going to convenience module inside cabin behind glove box 
Pin 2 – Ground 
Pin 3 – Power going to fuse box inside cabin -> fuse #14 / 10Amp.

Yes i thought about disconnecting relay but after i looked up its location i decided not to. According to ELSA, relay is located behind cluster close to the window. You will have to take apart half of your dashboard. 
I mean you can try some other fix as adding resistor to US horn connector. Therefore you "trick" car seeing horn as being connected. Or something similar to that. In the end US horn error will not cause any issues, only error when you connect Vagcom.

BTW do you have video of Audi siren?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome, this even further confirms that audi horn will work. All you need to do is to get Audi 1K0 951 605 C siren instead VW siren
> Cant wait for you to double-check Audi 3pin connector assignement. I am 90% sure it will be same as VW
> VW 3 Pin connector:
> Pin 1 – LIN cable going to convenience module inside cabin behind glove box
> ...


You can't get to the relay simply by removing the Driver side swing down compartment box? The cluster is easy to remove.

Do you simply just "pull" on the relays to get them out? I think I played with one before and they didn't seem like they would just "pull" out, but maybe i'm wrong.

Audi commercial here --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDuoCFko6so


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> You can't get to the relay simply by removing the Driver side swing down compartment box? The cluster is easy to remove.
> 
> Do you simply just "pull" on the relays to get them out? I think I played with one before and they didn't seem like they would just "pull" out, but maybe i'm wrong.
> 
> Audi commercial here --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDuoCFko6so


That chirp sounds very similar to VW chirp. See my first video in this thread


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

An FYI here... but I was able to remove the H12 Relay without disassembling the whole dash. It was a a bit of a PITA though locating it even with all the electrical diagrams and repair instructions.

It sits "BEHIND" Relay carrier 1 and Relay Carrier 2, which sit behind the little storage compartment under the driver side dash off your left knee.










In order to get it, you have to remove the relays in Carrier 1 (the one up top), then the connectors which are attached via clips. Then you can remove the top carrier bracket that holds all of this in place.

The relay is facing the firewall and wedged against padding. it's a grey square 53 relay. So the only way to remove it, is using a long flathead screwdriver and prying it out carefully. Once removed and the horn disconnected, the H12 error will go away.

I apologize but I don't have a picture of it, because it's way back there.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> So i guess not. I only have access to VW diagrams. Thanks for checking.
> I am pretty happy with my bmw siren. Gives it that nice euro feel. I think i will make new video. One above doesn't make it justice . Plus installation is peace of cake
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


yeah that BMW siren sounds nice....where did you pick up the siren from? ebay? most are around $50+ =/
and we'd need the siren that comes with wires right? ... what year is the alarm for that you used???


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

OEM.... How much did you say you'll charged to install one of these?? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Final Result:



So after installing my Euro Horn (Which is MUCH better than the US Horn).... I have to say.... when I hit the "Panic Button" on the remote. My alarm sounds NOTHING like this in the video. The lock / unlocking chirps sound the same. The Alarm however.... is not the same as in this video.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So after installing my Euro Horn (Which is MUCH better than the US Horn).... I have to say.... when I hit the "Panic Button" on the remote. My alarm sounds NOTHING like this in the video. The lock / unlocking chirps sound the same. The Alarm however.... is not the same as in this video.






Use vagcom

and go to same byte where you activated euro siren. There you can also change siren sounds 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Use vagcom
> 
> and go to same bite where you activated euro siren. There you can also change siren sounds
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I checked bit 6 both off and on, and it made no difference to the sound the alarm made. So... Not sure what you checked, but again. The actual "alarm" doesn't sound like yours. It's really loud though!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I checked bit 6 both off and on, and it made no difference to the sound the alarm made. So... Not sure what you checked, but again. The actual "alarm" doesn't sound like yours. It's really loud though!




Sometimes it takes while for change to take effect. Its like convince module needs reset or something. 
I dont have my euro siren anymore, i have bmw siren right now. Howeveri am getting tired of it. I might go back to VW 


Do you have error for US horn since its unplugged? Or did you manage to shut if off via vagcom?



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Also my siren came from VW scirroco. I dont know if that makes difference since they all have same part number

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sometimes it takes while for change to take effect. Its like convince module needs reset or something.
> I dont have my euro siren anymore, i have bmw siren right now. Howeveri am getting tired of it. I might go back to VW
> 
> 
> ...



do you need to vag com any settings with the BMW alarm siren??
the cheapest one I found on ebay is $45 shipped


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

teknodogg said:


> do you need to vag com any settings with the BMW alarm siren??
> 
> the cheapest one I found on ebay is $45 shipped





no vagcom needed there. You just tap into positive and ground wire of US siren. Thats all.

U want mine, if i decide to go back to VW one? $30 shipped 





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> no vagcom needed there. You just tap into positive and ground wire of US siren. Thats all.
> 
> U want mine, if i decide to go back to VW one? $30 shipped
> 
> ...



I see....thanks! well if you can ship it out tomorrow I'd take it off your hand, let me know other wise I'm going to order this siren on Ebay tonight.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> no vagcom needed there. You just tap into positive and ground wire of US siren. Thats all.
> 
> U want mine, if i decide to go back to VW one? $30 shipped
> 
> ...


Would you happen to have a video of how the bmw siren sounds? Seems like an easier install than the euro horn. Might take that route if the chirp sound is about the same. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Would you happen to have a video of how the bmw siren sounds? Seems like an easier install than the euro horn. Might take that route if the chirp sound is about the same. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





go back in this

thread. All videos are here



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> go back in this
> 
> thread. All videos are here
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thanks, found it. I think I'll go with the Euro horn. I like it cause it's more subtle than the stock or the BMW siren. So just to clarify, this seller sells the entire kit http://goo.gl/gIv3Tj correct? There's nothing else that I need?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Thanks, found it. I think I'll go with the Euro horn. I like it cause it's more subtle than the stock or the BMW siren. So just to clarify, this seller sells the entire kit http://goo.gl/gIv3Tj correct? There's nothing else that I need?


Yes pretty much. But to make your life easier i would recommend this one:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...rb-Car-Security-Alarm-Speaker/1596721653.html

It has a bracket which can be used to attach to your US horn bracket.

OR

If you want to do it exactly as per factory setup get this:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-A...sat-B6-CC-Tiguan-Skoda-Superb/1434029230.html

It contains original bracket and rivets. This is how its done from factory


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Actually, sorry. You dont need that small bracket (first link). You can reuse it from your US horn

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

OEM... Have you already sold the BMW siren?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes pretty much. But to make your life easier i would recommend this one:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...rb-Car-Security-Alarm-Speaker/1596721653.html
> 
> It has a bracket which can be used to attach to your US horn bracket.
> ...


2nd link doesn't come with Plug you need for the convenience module, only the plug for the horn. Also the "old" bracket (one that's installed currently on US models without Euro horn) will not work. You need this. You also need a "Riveter" that supports 8MM rivets which are fairly large.

Mine is completely wired as if it were to come from the factory.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sometimes it takes while for change to take effect. Its like convince module needs reset or something.
> I dont have my euro siren anymore, i have bmw siren right now. Howeveri am getting tired of it. I might go back to VW
> 
> 
> ...


Mentioned this in my previous post. I pulled the Relay. Once the relay was pulled and wires were run factory, the H12 error can be cleared and it won't come back.

Also, verified that the 2013 Euro Alarm, and the one I installed have the same sound.... so it's completely wired and sounding the way it should. Audi alarm is also the same.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> 2nd link doesn't come with Plug you need for the convenience module, only the plug for the horn. Also the "old" bracket (one that's installed currently on US models without Euro horn) will not work. You need this. You also need a "Riveter" that supports 8MM rivets which are fairly large.
> 
> Mine is completely wired as if it were to come from the factory.


Do you mind going into details on how you ran you wiring. I kinda want to do it the same as you did, factory style :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Here is another experiment with alarm siren. This time i used BMW alarm siren. Part number 82111469447



got my used BMW alarm siren last weekend and installed in less than 30 mins it was so easy and sounded 1000000x better than the OEM horn honk!!!
thanks OEMplusCC for the help/tips!!!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

No Problem. Glad it worked out :thumbup:

BTW saw woman locking her new BMW x3 and it sounded sweet...... it got me thinking :laugh: ... but i dont have time for experimenting right now


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> No Problem. Glad it worked out :thumbup:
> 
> BTW saw woman locking her new BMW x3 and it sounded sweet...... it got me thinking :laugh: ... but i dont have time for experimenting right now


Thinking crawl underneath and take it??


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> Thinking crawl underneath and take it??


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

So can I just replace the horn without doing the convenience module? 

Chiseled on my Note3, pardon the dust.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

HunterRose said:


> So can I just replace the horn without doing the convenience module?
> 
> Chiseled on my Note3, pardon the dust.


yes if you find a 2 wire alarm siren like the BMW alarm siren. Part number 82111469447 .... that's what I did...just cut the wires and use clip to put the new wires on siren w/ old wires and tada done! less than 30 minutes! =) 

it sounds like this =) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-clzDR0Fg0c


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

gonna play with this tonight


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*bmw horn*

Hello. I thought that the 2013 GLI had the alarm horn in the same location as specified by the diy. Any idea on how to do this on the GLI since it is not there? Does it use one of the plain horns instead and if so would it be the low or the high and which is located where? Unless there is a different location of that horn for the GLI. Please help out.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Good stuff in here :thumbup:


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

The siren meant for our cars can also be programmed to sound like this via Vag-Com: 






I have a 2013 and it's programmed like this from the factory.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BanamexDF said:


> The siren meant for our cars can also be programmed to sound like this via Vag-Com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you are correct, as title says this is mod for 09-12. This siren was not installed in US models until 2013. This DIY goes over how to add it to cars prior 2013.


----------



## cc6mt (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm thinking to swap hella supertone horn on the cc from my other car but would like to relocate them upfront by the grill, any idea if there's enough oem wire to relocate or probably not ?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cc6mt said:


> I'm thinking to swap hella supertone horn on the cc from my other car but would like to relocate them upfront by the grill, any idea if there's enough oem wire to relocate or probably not ?


Of course there is not enough oem wire.  

Wires are cheap get a spool and extend them


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm stumped here. What's the best way to route the yellow wire to the convenience module? The passenger side area is well sealed and I can't find a grommet to punch a hole in.
Any suggestions?


----------

